
Google Is Trying Too Hard (Or Not Hard Enough) to Diversify - davuinci
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/09/technology/google-diversity-lawsuits.html
======
deogeo
> It revealed — to no one’s surprise — that its staff was largely white or
> Asian and decidedly male.

The US is 61% non-Hispanic white [1], while Google is 54% [2]. One can always
rely on the Times to present under-representation as over-representation when
it comes to whites.

Another example: "Though Apple’s overall work force teeters heavily toward
white men" [3], when two paragraphs before, they report Apple as 55% white -
again under-represented. Fortunately they don't include US demographics in the
article, hoping readers are ignorant. But when whites _are_ over-represented,
suddenly they're able to report honestly [4], instead of hiding behind
misleading, ambiguous language like "largely", or presenting only half of the
relevant statistics.

Given their error is only ever in one direction, I'm forced to conclude the
deception is deliberate.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demography_of_the_United_State...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demography_of_the_United_States#Race)

[2] [https://diversity.google/annual-report/](https://diversity.google/annual-
report/)

[3] [https://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/08/12/apples-
diversity-m...](https://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/08/12/apples-diversity-
mirrors-other-tech-companies/)

[4] [https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/10/world/australia/study-
div...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/10/world/australia/study-diversity-
multicultural.html)

------
blanche_
Well from what I've experienced google diversity movement (I didn't work at
google, just went for an event for minorities and am in their WIT community)
is shallow AF, like they still don't give a damn about human beings, but would
like to call themselves diverse, because it is nice thing to do. Rachel has
excellent post about diversity branding: [https://uxdesign.cc/how-diversity-
branding-hurts-diversity-6...](https://uxdesign.cc/how-diversity-branding-
hurts-diversity-66816cbd2d67)

